# The General Lee ~ Old and New



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*The original General Lee MPC kit built in the 80s:*



*The remake kit:*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you have a shot side by side so we can compare. Also it's called hobby talk, maybe talk some about what differences you noticed?


----------

